# Have You Smoked/Used Tobacco?



## TigerWoman

I have a friend who is also a black belt who is undergoing a crisis right now with major heart surgery. This is her second go-around. She was a smoking fiend all her life and after the first heart surgery, she said she gave it up but... Most of know that martial arts and smoking aren't compatible, just like life and smoking aren't but I am amazed how many people in MA still do. So I made the poll. I hope those that indicated that they are still smoking, try to get into a cessation program and use this as a place for support. Obviously those that get into this forum have a passion for martial arts. But you have to have life to enjoy them.... TW

Quoting Nightingale from a previous post:
Nicotine acts directly on the heart to change heart rate and blood pressure. 

Nicotine causes a short-term increase in blood pressure, heart rate and the flow of blood from the heart. It also causes the arteries to narrow. Tobacco includes carbon monoxide, which reduces the amount of oxygen the blood can carry. This, combined with the nicotine effects, creates an imbalance between the demand for oxygen by the cells and the amount of oxygen the blood can supply. Nicotine also causes several changes in the blood that make clots -- and heart attack -- more likely.

Tobacco may increase the risk of developing hardening of the arteries and heart attacks in several ways. Carbon monoxide may damage the inner walls of the arteries, encouraging fatty buildups in them. Over time, this causes the vessels to narrow and harden. Nicotine may also contribute to this process.


----------



## Tgace

Bad habit...killed my grandmother (lung cancer) and contributed to the death of my grandfather.


----------



## michaeledward

Smoked for years. Drank alcohol for years.

I miss them both every day.

While walking into the movies today, I walked passed someone smoking on their way out of the movie .... MAN, was that good.

I miss them both every day.


----------



## Raewyn

Unfortunately I am still smoking. I'm trying to give up, but finding it really hard.  I know Martial Arts and smoking are not a mix.  I have to work twice as hard to keep up with everybody.  I think it will take me to fail a grading before I really give up which is not a good attitude to have.


----------



## jfarnsworth

I won't touch the anything related to such crap. They're way too expensive and would put me in an early grave  :idunno:  why bother to even start.


----------



## Kenpo Mama

Grew up in a house full of smokers, starting smoking at age 12, worked in an office full of smokers, finally had the good sense to quit when i got pregnant with my first child at age 26.  Missed smoking for a while, especially when out at parties.  Now i can't handle the smell of it.  Visited my folks last Thanksgiving and by the time the turkey was on the table i was completely green, feeling suffocated from the smoke.  Didn't eat a bite.  I hope my kids never start.  It's such a stinky habit!

It really is a hard habit to break!  It took me a few years to really get the courage and willpower to let it go, and finally it took being responsible for someone else's life to get me to do it.  Think about that!

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## shesulsa

Grew up with 2 smokers - tried one or two cigarettes - just couldn't handle it.  Even tried smoking illegal things.  Still couldn't handle it.  When to the hospital with chest pains at 17 and was diagnosed with reduced lung capacity.  One lung will only inflate to about 85% of it's capacity and the other will only inflate to about 72% of its capacity.  I was probably having an asthma attack and they never found it - found later though - about 20 years later.

 Hate smoking - don't even hang out with smokers - I avoid bars because I can't enjoy myself in a smokey environment where I can't even friggin' breathe.  Didn't marry a smoker.  Kids won't smoke either.  Not on my watch.

 I understand it can be harder to quit than heroin.  I think it's because of the digital - oral fixations - very reptillian.

 Only the best wishes of luck to those of you who are still fighting that battle.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

I smoke cigars once or twice a year.  I tried snuff and chew, and hated it.  I never got hooked on nicotine...but I consider myself _lucky _ in that regard.

Both my parents smoked, and it helped age them both beyond their years.  It is indeed a tough habit to quit.  My Dad had a stroke...and he kept smoking.  My mother cold turkeyed it only after having her carotic arteries scraped out and bypass surgery...but she continued drinking excessively.

Addictions are indeed powerful things.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cruentus

I love cigars, and sometimes pipe. I put down about a cigar a week.

I didn't see on the poll "I Smoke and I like it!" so I didn't vote...

btw...I really don't like cigerette's. That *****'ll kill yea.

 :armed:


----------



## Cruentus

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I understand it can be harder to quit than heroin.  I think it's because of the digital - oral fixations - very reptillian.



Actually, the chemical combinations in cigerettes are what is highly addictive, and can be more addictive then heroin in some people. The cigarette companies put the chemical combinations together in the manner that they do on purpose...to make you addicted.

I have had friends who have tried to kick the cigarette habit...I told them if your really going to cave and smoke something, have a cigar instead. After a few puffs (even after inhaling, which your not supposed to do), every time they've given me the cigar back and lit up a cigerette. The pure tabacco smoke of the cigar would not ease their cravings.

I think there is nothing wrong with a cigar or pipe every now and again....you just need to make sure that you take care of your teeth and mouth so you don't stain them, and your fine. Pure, clean tabacco in good cigars or pipe smoke is a hell of a lot better then chemical ridden cigerrete's, especially if it is not a daily habit.

I know I am going to get a ton of peopleon my case about my outlook on this...whatever...fire away   :ultracool


----------



## Ceicei

SOAPBOX ALERT!!

Smoking....  Yuk.  I'm allergic and asthmatic too.  The allergy to nicotine can, on a bad day, shut down my lungs.   However, returning back to martial arts was the best decision I made because my health overall has improved and my other health problems either decreased or disappeared (in other words, I rarely get sick now).

Drinking.... Won't touch it.  I've had close friends killed in alcohol related accidents.

Drugs... I don't see a good reason to experiment.  My childhood neighbor buddy became brain-damaged from overdosing on multiple illegal drugs.  I'm surprised he didn't die.  Since then, he isn't the same person nor does he recognize me or anyone else.  He, a previously independent stubborn individual, is completely dependent on his mom for his simple basic needs.

- Ceicei


----------



## Lisa

I grew up in a house full of smokers.

Watched emphysema take over my grandmother...I will never forget watching her smoke and then turn her oxygen back on.

I smoked for a while when I was a teenager and into my early 20's... then I went to Nursing school.  Nothing like graphic pieces of cancer filled disected lung to make a girl quit! :erg: 

I think now that smoking is disgusting habit... we have one guy at our school that smokes and it makes me want to gag sometimes when grappling with him... I do admit that since being a nurse I have a super sensitive nose to bad odors.  Comes with the territory I guess.  Hopefully I am setting a good example for my children.  Right now they both think it is disgusting.  I don't let anyone smoke in my house either.  I have one relative who refuses to visit because she can't smoke in my house. 

I will get off my soap box now, thank you for your time


----------



## shesulsa

Tulisan -

 Yeah, I've heard about the repeated re-saturation of tobacco before rolling and I agree.  My father was smoking at 8 (in the South, post-depression era...you know) and he was asking for a cigarette on his deathbed in the ICU at the hospital.  My brother (also a smoker from a very young age) tried to sneak some in to him...while Dad was on oxygen.  _>sigh<_

 My good friend visited a reservation on a trip southwest and loved their natural cigarettes.  Unfortunately, it got her started again and she couldn't go to the reservation to buy her natural cigarettes, so she started up again with commercial products.  

 I think the chemical addiction is one part - the major part - of the problem quitting.  But I also think the digital-oral fixation has it's part too - goes all the way back to infanthood.  

 ----------

 P.S. Tulisan - how did you manage to evade the change of avatars when we were all constructing faces?  Or are you posting yours after the Presas memorial season?


----------



## Scout_379

> But I also think the digital-oral fixation has it's part too


my dad used to smoke, but quit using a variety of techniques.  
he told me that the patch eased his nicotine craving, but he was twirling sucking toothpicks and other objects for a long time afterwards.  the craving was gone, but the habit itself was harder to break.


----------



## OULobo

My father passed away from a long fight with cancer this May. I didn't post on MT about it when it happened, because no one here knew him or of him and I hate tears on my keyboard. He smoked from 16 to 54. My entire life, he told me that smoking was the worst thing you could do to your body and mind, mostly saying this with a cig in his lips. It worked. I tried and never saw the value. Whenever anyone said that he was killing himself, he would glumly say he was sure he was already dead. The day he was diagnosed with cancer he quit cold turkey. He said it was like losing his best friend. I have no sympathy for that friend, because it stole my best friend, and like Mike said, I miss him everyday; like Father's Day. I wish I had kids so I could've showed them, this year, what smoking can do to them, and worse, those they love dearly; how much it can destroy. At the same time I would never want to scar a child by letting them see what someone they love looks like dying that way. My father fought cancer for almost 10 yrs with the help of modern medicine and battled with the will to see me graduate college, get married, and have children. He only got to see one of these. Ironicly enough, our best bonding sessions were over sharing the three stoggies a year that the Doc let him have. To this day I hate cigars (they make your breath and clothes smell, the taste lingers for days, can make you immediatly ill and long term they can kill ya), but I still have three a year to remember my pops.


----------



## someguy

I tried one time.  I was lucky.  I have only tried one time.  My dad worked for B&W (they made kool but I think have been taken over or something now).  I knew all about how bad they were.  I knew that the can be extreamly addictive.  There is plenty of nasty stuff in them.  I got lucky and for some reason didn't get addicted or anything.


----------



## shesulsa

Flatlander -

 My father died of acute lymphotcytic leukemia and never had any lung issues, amazingly.  Though he was once tempted to quit, he never did...lighting up while being driven home from chemo.  He stopped because he was hospitalized in the ICU for four and a half months straight.  Can't smoke there.  Come to think of it, he did come home for two weeks after that right before he died and did not light up - only because I ransacked the house and tossed all his stash.  My brother had decided to try to quit then, so he had no smoke in the house at all for the last three weeks of his life.

 But do you know something?  I remember as a little girl, him coming home from the office in his suit, burying my face in his shoulder and breathing in deep the combined smell of dry cleaning fluid and menthol cigarette smoke (B&H).  That along with a big hug is one of my most vivid - and favorite - memories.


----------



## TigerWoman

I have to say I tried it as a teenager to see what it was like.  I gasped, gagged and that was it.  My father died from lung cancer a couple of years later.  I never even thought of starting. But all the second hand smoke I've had to endure at workplaces, restaurants etc. makes me ill as in dizzy and  nauseous. 

It takes away life, it is poison to your body, so I don't see why people equate the least enjoyment in knowing that. And in knowing that someday, in might be the difference for you living or dying. TW


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

I'm sorry for your loss. Several of my boyhood friends have passed from congestive heart disease, as a cumulative effect of smoking and drug abuse. My senora lost her mom very recenlty to smoking related cancer. She was an incredible woman who transofrmed the trauma and tragedy of the concentration camps (3 of them, escaping with her foster mom and sister from the Auschwitz death march) to become a pioneer in play therapy psych for persons with deep disorders. Was an avid nudist into her seventies (yep, a little wierd, but I admired the determination to enjoy life at all levels, regardless of other peoples perceptions), and was planning on returning to school for her PhD (MFCC+ RN not "fun" enough).

She had COPD and lung cancer when she checked in to the hospital, but knew about that, and had been fighting it successfully. An abdominal mass had blocked her gut, and staph infection post-op is what claimed her vitality. What very few seem to understand is that smoking does not kill by lung cancer or heart disease alone. The carbon monoxide in cigarette smoke adheres firmly to the heme group in hemoglobin...the complex protien that transports oxygen in to the body from the lungs, and carries carbon dioxide back out again, allowing the cells of EVERY TISSUE IN THE BODY to get the oxygen they need to maintain their own health, and spawn new generations of healthy cells. A decrease in vital nutrients -- including air -- leads to increased mutagenesis...healthy cells giving birth to unhealthy cells...aka, cancer. 

Smoking is directly correlated to an increased likelihood of endocrine tumors, sex organ tumors (testes, prostate, ovaries, uterine, breast, etc.), and just about all other cancers of the body. Smoking is the number one preventable cause of death in America. Roughly half of americans alive today will die of a heart attack; for approximately half of those, the first one will be fatal...the first symptom that they're sick will be death. The link between smoking and heart disease has been well-established.  Doubt it? Ask a cardiologist who's putting his kids through college on smokers.

I smoked as a teen and in my early twenties. I don't anymore. Helluva addiction process, though. Still can't get my lady to stop, even though her mother's death wrecked her. She cried at the interment with a cigarette in her hands.

Dave.


----------



## shesulsa

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for your loss.


  And I yours.



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> ...She was an incredible woman who transofrmed the trauma and tragedy of the concentration camps (3 of them, escaping with her foster mom and sister from the Auschwitz death march) to become a pioneer in play therapy psych for persons with deep disorders. Was an avid nudist into her seventies (yep, a little wierd, but I admired the determination to enjoy life at all levels, regardless of other peoples perceptions), and was planning on returning to school for her PhD (MFCC+ RN not "fun" enough).


   Zowie.



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Still can't get my lady to stop, even though her mother's death wrecked her. She cried at the interment with a cigarette in her hands.


   :asian:


----------



## hardheadjarhead

There are some really moving stories here.  Were I to read them to a class of nine to twelve year olds, they'd probably never pick up a cigarette.

I won't do that, of course, out of respect for your privacy.

Thanks for sharing.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa

Oh, you have permission to use mine, Steve.  Perhaps we can exchange...would you mind having an exchange with me regarding teaching special needs kids - most specifically learning and developmentally delayed kids and kids in the ASD 4 ?

 Share my story with as many kids/people you want and talk with me about special needs instruction (martial arts, that is).  Deal?


----------



## hardheadjarhead

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh, you have permission to use mine, Steve.  Perhaps we can exchange...would you mind having an exchange with me regarding teaching special needs kids - most specifically learning and developmentally delayed kids and kids in the ASD 4 ?
> 
> Share my story with as many kids/people you want and talk with me about special needs instruction (martial arts, that is).  Deal?




Deal.

I'll PM you....


_But do you know something? I remember as a little girl, him coming home from the office in his suit, burying my face in his shoulder and breathing in deep the combined smell of dry cleaning fluid and menthol cigarette smoke (B&H). That along with a big hug is one of my most vivid - and favorite - memories._


I remember doing that with my dad when I was young.  He'd come in on a winter day from a trip, and the snowflakes would still be fresh on his suit.

My sister sent me my Dad's "cover", his khaki garrison cap from his days in the Marine Corps.  I noticed the odor of the Vitalis he'd use on his air, combined with his natural hair oil.  She sent it two years ago.  He died in 1986.  He's been gone eighteen years and a something like this can conjure up a vivid memory of him, and I can hear his voice.

I miss him.



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Jade Tigress

I smoked for 10 years. Started at age 16 when we actually had a designated smoking area at my high school. People smoked in offices, restaurants, you name it. Just about everyone I knew smoked. I was up to two packs a day before quitting cold turkey. It's been 14 years since I've had a smoke. Now I hate the way it smells on people, in houses, or on clothes and I don't like being in smoke filled areas. But....sometimes on a warm night outside, especially after dinner, if I catch a faint wiff of cigarette smoke I just kinda go "mmmm".


----------



## Lisa

My dad, when I was about 5 years old, had his right lung removed.  He had smoked from the time he was around 8 years old.  At the time of his surgery, he was only 42.  He has a scar from about two inches below his right armpit and it continues across his back and makes it almost all the way to the base of his neck.  He told me that the day he entered the hospital for surgery he walked up to the ward (smoke in hand) and the nurse handed him an ashtray and told him to put that out and never, ever have another one again.  The surgery saved his life.  Unfortunately he never listened to that wise nurse and continued to smoke for many years switching from cigarettes to cigars and then later a pipe.  Today his one lung works very hard.  I almost lost him again a few years ago because his body was having trouble feeding itself oxygen and he was going into respiratory failure.  I watch, this once vibrant man, labour to take a breath.  He has a bi-pap machine because he suffers from sleep apnea.  The doctor's have told him his lung is tired of working so hard for so long.  I think things have clicked for him finally, he no longer smokes any kind of tobacco, and is attempting to lose weight - I think he is down about 25 pounds.

My only wish is that he would have listened many years before, or not started at all.


----------



## Shodan

I was scared out of it as a kid.  My Dad's a dentist and when my brother and I were kids, Dad used to show us real pictures from his dental and health books of people with like half a lip or eroded gums that had used tobacco or smokers lungs with holes in them, pictures of throat cancer, etc.  We were grossed out and neither of us  in our adult lives have turned to that sort of thing.  Thanks to my Dad, I think he did the right thing for us......even though it was pretty disgusting!!

  Today, cigarette smoke makes me almost immediately sick if I am around it- immediate headache and/or nausea.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Cruentus

shesulsa said:
			
		

> P.S. Tulisan - how did you manage to evade the change of avatars when we were all constructing faces?  Or are you posting yours after the Presas memorial season?



Sorry for the delayed reply, shesulsa...

After August (Presas Memorial season) I will try to do a little cartoon avatar of me-self...  :ultracool


----------



## REbhzd_Ninja

I've never been able to run or even jog 1 whole lap around the track at any point during my life. I've also been forced to inhale my parents second hand smoke for the most part of my life. If anybody out there has any helpfull suggestions or can tell me anything about how to get myself to the point where I can actually run the mile, then that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

REbhzd_Ninja said:
			
		

> I've never been able to run or even jog 1 whole lap around the track at any point during my life. I've also been forced to inhale my parents second hand smoke for the most part of my life. If anybody out there has any helpfull suggestions or can tell me anything about how to get myself to the point where I can actually run the mile, then that would be greatly appreciated.





Is this a conditioning issue or asthma?  If the latter, I can't tell you anything.  If its the issue of conditioning, what else can you tell us?  How much do you weigh?  How old are you?

Assuming you're not extremely overweight or an old piece of dust like me, I'd suggest getting on an exercise machine such as a recumbent bike.  Exercise within your target heart rate for fifteen to twenty minutes and work up from there as time goes on.  You might try this with walking at a crisp rate as well.  Eventually intersperse jogging for a few yards, walking fast...all the while monitoring your heart rate.

I'd get a complete physical before all of this so as to rule out anything wrong with your heart and lungs.  Tell your doctor your goals and tell him what you've been experiencing.

Here is a table for computing your target heart rate:

http://www.stevenscreek.com/goodies/hr.shtml


Regards,


Steve


----------



## shesulsa

REbhzd_Ninja said:
			
		

> I've never been able to run or even jog 1 whole lap around the track at any point during my life. I've also been forced to inhale my parents second hand smoke for the most part of my life. If anybody out there has any helpfull suggestions or can tell me anything about how to get myself to the point where I can actually run the mile, then that would be greatly appreciated.


 I can tell you something about that.  I had the very same problem - I have reduced lung capacity from inhaling second-hand smoke and undiagnosed asthma.  I didn't find out about asthma until earlier this year (I am now 38) when I got asthmatic bronchitis.  It put me on my back for days - very high fever, hard to breathe, etcetera.

 ***WARNING - MIGHT GROSS YOU OUT***

 Anyway, I was working towards increasing my cardio fitness and still was not making ANY progress after two or three years of attempted conditioning.  The doctor gave me two inhalers - serevent and flovent.  One is a bronchial dilator (not as strong as traditional medicines).  And one is a steriodal anti-inflammatory.  I began using them and began to cough up all kinds of gross-looking stuff - this was old phlegm and infection that had never cleared my lungs because of the narrow bronchial tubes.  Once all of that cleared, I could breathe like I have never been able to breathe before.  I actually stopped the medication after a while through a weaning-off process and did very well.

 I need to go back on them now for a while after my illness earlier this year.  So apparently, in my case, I can use the medications intermittently.  I will probably continue usage of them through and past my black belt test until my lungs are clear and important events have passed.

 You need to also know that you probably have allergies and should be tested.  The cells that react in the lungs are the same kind of cells that react in the craniofacial region.

 Ask your GP for a referral to an allergist and a respiratory / lung specialist and get evaluated.  And please don't waste any more time - you will be SO glad you did!


----------



## Rob Broad

I smoke a pack of wine tipped colts every year when I am at the cottage.  Usually I end up with 3 of the 5 in the pack during the annual family reunion.  That little amount of smoking doesn't do much if any harm.  3 wine tipped colts is less than 1 cigar a year.


----------



## Gin-Gin

Although I grew up around smokers and my parents discouraged me from doing it, I was a rebellious teenager and smoked from age 18-28.  Fortunately for me, at 28 I decided to get off my butt and enrolled in a Kenpo school to learn self-defense & get some exercise (I was a size 24 at the time & smoked a pack a day).  About a month and 1/2 after I enrolled, I attended my first "Kenpo Camp" as a White belt.  No one told me that smoking wasn't allowed, so I had to quit "cold turkey" (Oy!)  It was the longest weekend of my life, but it turned out to be one of the best, because: 1) Someone finally forced me to quit, and 2) I fell in love with Kenpo and knew that the Art would always be a part of my life.  I am four sizes smaller than I was back then, and have been nicotine-free for 6 years this past May.


----------



## hardheadjarhead

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Although I grew up around smokers and my parents discouraged me from doing it, I was a rebellious teenager and smoked from age 18-28.  Fortunately for me, at 28 I decided to get off my butt and enrolled in a Kenpo school to learn self-defense & get some exercise (I was a size 24 at the time & smoked a pack a day).  About a month and 1/2 after I enrolled, I attended my first "Kenpo Camp" as a White belt.  No one told me that smoking wasn't allowed, so I had to quit "cold turkey" (Oy!)  It was the longest weekend of my life, but it turned out to be one of the best, because: 1) Someone finally forced me to quit, and 2) I fell in love with Kenpo and knew that the Art would always be a part of my life.  I am four sizes smaller than I was back then, and have been nicotine-free for 6 years this past May.




Good for you!

Shesulsa, I didn't find your story all that gross.  Phlegm doesn't bother me that much.  In fact, I always thought that would be a good name for a boy.  "Hey, Phlegm!  Go get yer pappy a Dr. Pepper!"

These stories would scare kids away from the dangers of smoking and/or second hand smoke.  They say scare tactics don't work with kids. If you start telling them when they're younger, I believe it will have an effect.

I recall my Dad's smoker's hack in the morning.  It used to terrify me.  It was so bad I never thought he'd survive it.  After three minutes it'd be over, and he'd light up.  This went on for years.  Decades.

He had a stroke at seventy.  He kept smoking.  He died seven months later.

Regards,


Steve


----------



## nlmantis

My wife has been smoking for 15 years, she read a book by Allen Carr and quit cold turkey. It didn't seem to cause any problems for her during that time. 6 months later she started again due to work-related stress, unreasonable deadlines and bad management. Now she quits a lot, and starts a lot, too. I still think Carr's book is good as nothing else has helped before. It is rated 5-stars on Amazon (73 reviews (paperback)..)

Love, Peace, Harmony.


----------



## shesulsa

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Although I grew up around smokers and my parents discouraged me from doing it, I was a rebellious teenager and smoked from age 18-28. Fortunately for me, at 28 I decided to get off my butt and enrolled in a Kenpo school to learn self-defense & get some exercise (I was a size 24 at the time & smoked a pack a day). About a month and 1/2 after I enrolled, I attended my first "Kenpo Camp" as a White belt. No one told me that smoking wasn't allowed, so I had to quit "cold turkey" (Oy!) It was the longest weekend of my life, but it turned out to be one of the best, because: 1) Someone finally forced me to quit, and 2) I fell in love with Kenpo and knew that the Art would always be a part of my life. I am four sizes smaller than I was back then, and have been nicotine-free for 6 years this past May.


 Congratulations, Gin-Gin!


----------



## Gin-Gin

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Gin-Gin!



Thank you, Shesulsa & HardHeadJarHead.  (And thanks to Sibok Tom Kelly for holding that camp.....Oss!)


----------



## Cryozombie

There is not option for my smoking habit in the poll.

I only smoke once every couple months or so, when we go to somplace like Tizi Melloul in Chicago...  I smoke flavored Shisha from the hookas.

Other than that, I wont touch the stuff.


----------



## Taimishu

hardheadjarhead said:
			
		

> There are some really moving stories here. Were I to read them to a class of nine to twelve year olds, they'd probably never pick up a cigarette.
> 
> I won't do that, of course, out of respect for your privacy.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Steve


Steve use this if you wish.

I smoked 40 -50 a day for 37 years.
Ended up in hospital with an acute anterior myocardial infarction, runs of ventricular tachycardia. Nearly died. 8 days in CCU a further 10 weeks in ICU/MAU.

Now waiting for a transplant and betting on which comes first,  transplant or funeral.
No longer smoke and dont miss it.

Regards

David


----------



## hardheadjarhead

David,

Thanks.  My thoughts are with you.  Good luck on getting a donor.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## AaronLucia

Fresh air good, smoke air bad. 

Too easy people!


----------



## SMP

everything in moderation


----------



## AnimEdge

Never smoked Never will! w007 w007


----------



## bignick

smoking is also not an option for me...i find enough other ways to be unhealthy..as posted in a diet thread...

little debbie is a crafty trickstress


----------



## Marginal

I've never smoked. No better reason that that it never appealed to me. (Much like Twinkies and doughnuts. Yarch.)


----------



## bassplayer

cigarettes are nasty, addictive, and make your breath smell like an ashtray.
hookas, however...are a different story altogether :roflmao:


----------



## Cryozombie

bassplayer said:
			
		

> cigarettes are nasty, addictive, and make your breath smell like an ashtray.
> hookas, however...are a different story altogether :roflmao:



THAT'S WHAT I WAS SAYIN... hehehe


----------



## dubljay

Just the smell of cigarette smoke will trigger a migraine headache... I avoid that stuff at all costs.


 -Josh-


----------



## Zepp

I also smoke hookah once in a while with my friends.  Ya still gotta be careful though.  It's not nearly as bad as a pack of cigarettes, but I know people who have become addicted to nicotine from smoking hookah too often.


----------



## Lisa

Zepp said:
			
		

> I also smoke hookah once in a while with my friends. Ya still gotta be careful though. It's not nearly as bad as a pack of cigarettes, but I know people who have become addicted to nicotine from smoking hookah too often.


Okay, excuse my ignorance... What is Hookah?? :idunno:  Please tell me


----------



## Zepp

Nalia said:
			
		

> Okay, excuse my ignorance... What is Hookah?? :idunno:  Please tell me



A.k.a. "turkish water-pipe," commonly mistaken for bongs by those who don't know better.  Here's one of many sites where you can see examples: http://www.fumari.com/


----------



## bassplayer

functionally, hookahs are no different than bongs, although asthetically they are almost always much more of a work of art and not meant to be handled while (t)smoking.  not that I havent seen bongs that are total works of art


----------



## Ronald R. Harbers

A guy asked me the other day if I would like a cigarette. I said "No thank you, I've already had a half a pack second hand!":wah:


----------



## jaymo

yep. i smoked. i grew up in a lovely supportive (not) family that BOUGHT my cigarettes for me so i wouldn't steal them. so, aside from being raised in a smoking home, i picked up tha habit at 14. 

at 20, i tried to quit. worked for a year, then i was introduced to clove cigarettes-(buh bye lungs!). from 21-27 it was an on and off battle: smoked heavy, smoked light, didn't smoke, smoked when really angry, smoked after whoopee, you get the idea. 

then, after a few months in martial arts i quit--for good! it was just too embarassing to do 50 jumping jacks and get winded. i still miss it sometimes when i smell a clove cigarette, though. 

the interesting thing is i have become highly allergic to smoke since quitting three years ago. if i'm around cigarette smoke i get really ill and end up being sick for a few days. has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## INDYFIGHTER

I'm currently trying to quit and it seems to get a little easier every time.  Couple of suggestions for anyone currently trying to break free.  There's a website called whyquit.com that has days of reading about your addiction and is really helpful in your quit.  Also a site called sharemeter.com keeps track of your quit for free, weeks, days, hours, and seconds.  Even tells you how many cigarettes you haven't smoked and how much money you've saved and estimates the amount of time you've added to your life.  My father has been cancer free for seven years but I've smoked for ten.  He had throat cancer when I was in my twenties and went through hell getting rid of it.  I can't believe how insensitive I have been to continue to smoke when I've seen the results.  I find that the first few days are the worst.  The first 72 hours suck!  Work out!  That's how I get through it.  A mile run everymorning to help clear the lungs.  Chew gum and drink lots of water.  If you normally drink alot of caffine then make sure you continue to drink some.  When you quit smoking your body only requires half the caffine it needed when you smoked.  If you don't have that caffine though you'll get a head acke from that and that makes it hard not to smoke.  

Anyways, best of luck to anyone trying to break the cycle.  Remember to just take it one day at a time.


----------



## Adept

Yeah, I'm a filthy smoker. Soon smoking indoors anywhere on the planet will be punishable by a $5,000,000,000 fine and lethal injection. 

 I know it's no good for you, one of my relatives died from throat cancer. But I still do it. I've lost count of the number of times ig quit. I dont care any more. Everyone has their poison, everyone has their vices. Smoking is mine.


----------



## TigerWoman

Adept said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm a filthy smoker. Soon smoking indoors anywhere on the planet will be punishable by a $5,000,000,000 fine and lethal injection.
> 
> I know it's no good for you, one of my relatives died from throat cancer. But I still do it. I've lost count of the number of times ig quit. I dont care any more. Everyone has their poison, everyone has their vices. Smoking is mine.



Don't give up, you can quit, just read all the posts of people who try and continue to try and do succeed.  Your life is at stake.  It is worth it. TW


----------



## INDYFIGHTER

" It's not enough to know, one must apply." -Bruce


----------



## Adept

INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> " It's not enough to know, one must apply." -Bruce


 *hangs head in shame*

 That is a very good point.

*@ TigerWoman:* The thing is, I dont really _want_ to quit anymore. Maybe in the future I will, but for now I am happy to keep puffing away. We all die someday. Dieing old doesnt concern me so much as dieing happy does.

 *goes off to inhale 12 more milligrams of tar...*


----------



## INDYFIGHTER

I totally understand.  I love to smoke, really I do.  I just can't control how much I smoke.  I got tired of the hacking in the morning and being able to hear yourself breathe is a real sexy quality to have, don't you think?  I'm currently in training so I'm pretty gun-ho about quiting but if someone was to ask me if I wanted to bet a large sum of money that I was done for good... I'd probably pass.   Have to admit though that I do feel a whole lot better when I'm not smoking.  Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Adept

INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> I totally understand.  I love to smoke, really I do.  I just can't control how much I smoke.


 I'm not a heavy smoker, a pack will usually last me for a week. Unless I'm at the pub, of course...



> Keep your fingers crossed for me.


 Will do mate. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Blooming Lotus

There are alot of arguements as to how smoking will do this or that but fact is many ppl smoke a pack a day, still have their night caps and live to 90+ dying with a smile on their face.

I don't advocate smoking , but I think it also depends on how else you treat your body ( exercise, diet, fluid intake / skin care etc) .  I have smoked for 18 yrs ( my gawd I 'm getting on!!!  :0  ) and only really stopped for more than 1 week at a time once while I was I pregnant.  I do have a date to stop indefinately within the next month, but to be fair, when I was pumping out my > 12 hrs training  a day ( last yr), I was still smoking and was still fitter and healthier than most.  Still a bad choice, but I genuinely believe, if it's your only evil, you just may get away with it.

cheers 

BL


----------



## Adept

I read somewhere that your chances of contracting cancer from smoking are almost directly opposite to the health benefits gained from owning a dog. So smoke your lungs out, have a dog, and everything evens out!

 On a more serious note, tonight I have made the decision (hopefully for the last time) to quit smoking (again). I will throw out the rest of the pack in the morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## INDYFIGHTER

Good luck Adept!  Just take it one crave at a time, one day at a time.  I hope you will check out that website- whyquit.com and also the sharemeter.com.  Best of luck!


----------



## getgoin

I strungle everyday not to smoke or drink. I learned that I smoked "most" when I drank. I gave up both Sept. 18, 2004. I am getting to the point that I am not liking the smell of cigarette smoke. I started to run 3 or 4 days a week, go to the gym 4 or 5 days a week and do MA 3 or 4 day's week. I boosted my working out to replace my addiction. It's real tough sometimes, I'm a casino worker.


----------



## Kamaria Annina

I grew up with my father being a heavy smoker.  Somewhere along the line, I was a real brat as a child and said something mean to my father.  I have no idea as to what it was, but whatever I said, it made my father quit smoking.  I don't care what I said now, but I'm thankful for speaking my mind and stopping my father from the awful habit.  

 It hurt watching my father go outside to smoke, just knowing what it was doing to him.  I never have thought of picking up a cigarette, and I don't think I ever will.


----------



## TigerWoman

Kamaria Annina said:
			
		

> I grew up with my father being a heavy smoker.  Somewhere along the line, I was a real brat as a child and said something mean to my father.  I have no idea as to what it was, but whatever I said, it made my father quit smoking.  I don't care what I said now, but I'm thankful for speaking my mind and stopping my father from the awful habit.
> 
> It hurt watching my father go outside to smoke, just knowing what it was doing to him.  I never have thought of picking up a cigarette, and I don't think I ever will.



I think I felt that way about my father.  He smoked so much probably to ease his stress like most eventually if not from the habit.  But I was the always the one to go to the store and get him more cigarettes and tobacco.
It wasn't a choice but it could have been, although he would have yelled at me.  I felt I had my father for a very short time.  Rest in peace, Dad.  TW


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I've smoked for almost 30 years.  Quit once for nine months, then quit again for a month or so.  I am now better than two weeks into a Patch regemin.  About12 days from now, it will be no patch, no tobacco.  I do look forward to it.


----------



## Kizaru

I started smoking when I was stationed at Ft. Benning, GA. Me and another "Yankee" friend of mine found a brand of cigarettes down in Georgia called "Black Death" cigarettes; we thought the name was so cool, we should give 'em a try. And we did for quite awhile. Complicated story as to why I quit, but it had something to do with a chain smoker in my unit with no tobacco,  twitchy fingers when without nicotine and an assault rifle.

As far as cigarettes and martial arts, since I've been in Japan the last four years, I've been amazed at how many Japanese martial artists smoke (a good 65%).


----------



## TigerWoman

Kizaru said:
			
		

> As far as cigarettes and martial arts, since I've been in Japan the last four years, I've been amazed at how many Japanese martial artists smoke (a good 65%).



That is surprising.  Considering I can always tell the guys who smoke in our classes.  They're the ones that huff and puff at the end of cardio workout. TW


----------



## Ray

Oh man.  I started smoking when I was 28...how stupid was that?  (My mother was dying of lung disease from 45 years of smoking at the time)  I thought it would be amusing to blow smoke rings in a bar and did it without inhaling for quite a bit over a few weeks.  One day, I discovered that I was addicted.

After quitting twice and starting up again:  I was sitting in a comedy club smoking.  The comedian make some remark about smoking and asked if I would quit.  I told him I'd already quit twice and he said "nobody likes a quitter."  

The third time I quit was the charm...almost 10 years ago.  Terribly addictive habit...there are still times when I feel like I'd really like to have a smoke.


----------



## Fightback2

I've never touched a cigarette.  I watched my father die from lung cancer (he passed away at age 56, I was only 13).  It was a horrible thing to witness but taught me a valuable lesson.

Good luck to anyone who's trying to quit.


----------



## Simon Curran

I am in the unfortunate position of knowing it is a bad habit, but still smoking, however I am in the process of reading Allen Carr's Easyway, and looking forward to the day where I can be free...


----------



## Adept

Adept said:
			
		

> On a more serious note, tonight I have made the decision (hopefully for the last time) to quit smoking (again). I will throw out the rest of the pack in the morning. Wish me luck!


 Well, that didn't last as long as it should. Ah well, maybe next time...


----------



## Simon Curran

Adept said:
			
		

> Well, that didn't last as long as it should. Ah well, maybe next time...


Know the feeling well...


----------



## TigerWoman

For those of you who have trouble quitting...think about emphysema, dying because you can't breathe anymore.  Rest in peace, Johnny Carson. TW


----------



## Simon Curran

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> For those of you who have trouble quitting...think about emphysema, dying because you can't breathe anymore. Rest in peace, Johnny Carson. TW


The trouble is, most of us who have difficulty in stopping are well aware of the detrimental effects smoking has on health, but that doesn't make stopping any easier, it takes a smoker to understand that.


----------



## TigerWoman

I realize its an addiction, both my mother had it and my father. My mother stopped and she is alive at age 86, my father died at 50.  Get into a program, if something doesn't work, that it isn't just a matter of willpower or discomfiture, really doesn't work then find something that does.  This is in essence, a fight for your life.  We fight harder for the black belt sometimes than against smoking. I will pray for you.  TW


----------



## Simon Curran

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> I realize its an addiction, both my mother had it and my father. My mother stopped and she is alive at age 86, my father died at 50. Get into a program, if something doesn't work, that it isn't just a matter of willpower or discomfiture, really doesn't work then find something that does. This is in essence, a fight for your life. We fight harder for the black belt sometimes than against smoking. I will pray for you. TW


Thanks, and I still haven't given up on giving up.


----------



## edhead2000

This was in a lecture we had in class about smoking cessation -- one of about 50 we've had! -- I think it's a pretty interesting little bit of fact! I'm going to start saving and become a millionaire!



So, what are you going to buy with your million?


----------



## Simon Curran

I tried to do the "saving the money I'm not spending" thing before when I have tried to quit, but it doesn't really happen, we find money that we sometimes don't have in order to feed our addiction.


----------



## Adept

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> The trouble is, most of us who have difficulty in stopping are well aware of the detrimental effects smoking has on health, but that doesn't make stopping any easier, it takes a smoker to understand that.


 Yeah, I know exactly what it is doing to my body. But despite that, I still _want_ to have one.

 I've managed to cut down to maybe three or four cigarettes a day, and I roll my own so they are less potent than the packaged variety.


----------



## TigerWoman

Okay, I've read the entire thread again, and although there are some wrenching stories of the result of smoking, I don't see alot of actual methods to help stop smoking. 

This is what I did see:
(1) Allan Carr's book "Easy Way" or something like that
(2) Workout alot-eases stress instead of turning to cigarettes-nothing else pound the treadmill for an hour (if you can) then you will be too tired to think about it.
(3) More chemical dependency from cigarettes than other -- doesn't mean that pipe tobacco or rolled is much better.
(4) Patch-what brands work???  What is your experience with them?
(5) Does your work or healthcare insurance have a smoking cessation program?

Can anyone help with this list?  TW


----------



## Cruentus

Yes, forgot to add this:

(6) Cigars rule!

 :ultracool


----------



## edhead2000

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Okay, I've read the entire thread again, and although there are some wrenching stories of the result of smoking, I don't see alot of actual methods to help stop smoking.
> 
> Can anyone help with this list? TW


According to studies/articles/etc. the most effective way to quit smoking is a combination of the prescription medication bupropion (brand name either Zyban or Wellbutrin SR/XL) and the nicotine replacement patch system (step down).  The reason these two are so effective is that they have different mechanisms of action -- kinda like a one-two punch.  Bupropion can decrease cravings and increase the same chemicals in the brain that smoking increases -- basically you get some of the effect without smoking.  The nicotine replacement patch gives you provides the nicotine which the bupropion is kicking in -- may take a few weeks for the bupropion to work.  Unfortunately, even with help, the success rate for smoking cessation is VERY LOW!!  It's important to keep in mind that just because a person tries to quit doesn't mean that the person is going to end up quitting.  I'm not trying to discourage anyone at all -- just keep in mind that statistically you WILL NOT succeed the first time -- don't get frustrated, it's normal.

As far as nicotine replacement products go -- gum, lozenge, patch, nasal spray, inhaler -- they are all the same in regards to effectiveness.  The gum, lozenge, and patch are available over-the-counter.  The nasal spray and inhaler are only available by prescription.  The decision is entirely based on YOUR personal preference.  Do you need the oral fixation?  then the gum or lozenge might be right for you.  Remember, the gum isn't like regular gum -- there is a special method to chewing it (called "chew and park").  Can't chew gum at work or want something you can put on and forget about?  Choose the patch.  

One note on bupropion -- most insurance companies won't cover the brand name Zyban (used for smoking cessation) but will cover Wellbutrin (used for depression).  Check with your insurance carrier first -- if they cover Wellbutrin, get your doctor to write for that instead of Zyban.  Also there IS a generic available, much cheaper.  They are all the SAME drug.  

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Simon Curran

I have unsuccessfully tried most of the over the counter methods, and by the way the gum makes you want to puke, then smoke a cigarette.

Right now I am putting my faith in the Allen Carr book, but, like all smokers who are trying to quit, I am struggling to find an approprate time to do it, and of course one could say "there's no time like the present" but in my experience the times I have tried to stop when stressed have been the least successful.


----------



## Gin-Gin

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> Right now I am putting my faith in the Allen Carr book, but, like all smokers who are trying to quit, I am struggling to find an approprate time to do it, and of course one could say "there's no time like the present" but in my experience the times I have tried to stop when stressed have been the least successful.


Simon,
I also had to wait until there was less stress in my life to quit, but I promise you it will be worth it; so as soon as the chaos goes down a bit, please arm yourself with everything you'll need (bubble gum, the patch, etc. & hopefully, keep your computer logged onto MT  ).  Only you will know when the time is right.  We'll be here for support if you want us! 

Take care,
Gin-Gin


----------



## Simon Curran

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Simon,
> I also had to wait until there was less stress in my life to quit, but I promise you it will be worth it; so as soon as the chaos goes down a bit, please arm yourself with everything you'll need (bubble gum, the patch, etc. & hopefully, keep your computer logged onto MT  ). Only you will know when the time is right. We'll be here for support if you want us!
> 
> Take care,
> Gin-Gin


Thanks Gin-Gin,
looking at taking the plunge valentines day...


----------



## Gray Phoenix

Never smoked, anything, ever. Nasty vile habit. I'm fuming over my best friend tryign to convence my fiance to have a cigar with him.. She'll never do it, but man o' man, not while I'm alive.:shrug:


----------



## Schtankybampo

Both my parents smoked from the get-go. I've had health problems over the years relating to that. I think I tried it once, just like most people, but I didn't like the way it tasted and never tried it again. Can't breathe when it's around, and I can smell it now from fifty paces out! 

I traveled recently- those of us who live in California have no idea how lucky we are.  No smoking in restaurants, no smoking in bars, no smoking within 50 feet of an operating entrance/exit to a building. There are places in Northern Cali where you cannot, by city ordinance, smoke in your car with the windows rolled down. 

Mmmm. Smog is so much nicer to breathe.


----------



## kid

i just wanted to say that i quit not that long ago (nov) cold turkey. i have smoked for nearly ten years its not that hard really you just have to say no like ever time you think about it. for me it was like every minute now its like every 10. so its getting a little easier, someday the no will come before i think of one and then i know the habit is squashed. 


just wanted to say that. thanks for listening.


----------



## Deuce

I would recommend Zyban to anyone who wants to quit smoking. I've been smoking for 8 years and tried Zyban and managed to quit for 2 months. I was supposed to stay on the drug for three months even if I wasn't smoking. After having quit for a month, I figured I could quit taking the pills. Big mistake, about a month later I was back to smoking. I'm going to try Zyban again and actually follow the proper procedure. I know it'll be no problem to quit second time around, I just have to quit putting it off!

Zyban has been known to have different effects on people mentally and emotionally. When I took it, at times I felt a little bit "high" on life, but nothing drastic.


----------



## Gin-Gin

kid said:
			
		

> i just wanted to say that i quit not that long ago (nov) cold turkey.  so its getting a little easier, someday the no will come before i think of one and then i know the habit is squashed. just wanted to say that. thanks for listening.


*Congratulations, kid!!*  artyon: :asian: artyon:  :supcool:  artyon: 

I've been there, & I know what an accomplishment it is.  You should be very proud of yourself & take satisfaction in knowing that you did something very good for your body (in addition to taking MA  )--Kudos! :asian:

Deuce - Good Luck to you & keep the faith!


----------



## INDYFIGHTER

I just wanted to bring this back to the top so I could say I have quit for the third time and I plan on making it my last quit.  I incourage anyone thinking of doing the same to look at http://whyquit.com/ and spend some time reading Joel's Libary there.  It's been a month and three days since I did what I thought was impossible, smoked my last cigarette.  If you're truely happy smoking then more power to ya but if you ever have thoughts of quiting and think it would be too hard, please check this site out.

Indyfighter


----------



## Raewyn

INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> I just wanted to bring this back to the top so I could say I have quit for the third time and I plan on making it my last quit. I incourage anyone thinking of doing the same to look at http://whyquit.com/ and spend some time reading Joel's Libary there. It's been a month and three days since I did what I thought was impossible, smoked my last cigarette. If you're truely happy smoking then more power to ya but if you ever have thoughts of quiting and think it would be too hard, please check this site out.
> 
> Indyfighter


 
Thanks for posting that site, found it very good.  I have only tried to give up smoking once over the past 15 years that I have been smoking.  Only managed to last two days.


----------



## someguy

Everybody around me smokes.  No seriously all of my friends smoke.  I have joked around about being really close to smoking but I don't think my friends would let me.  I have really good friends.
Still with the amount of second hand smoke I take in you may as well say I smoke these days.
I won't smoke because I'm to friggin cheap.  Now if only I could convince people around me to stop.  
Wait a second I might have a solution.   Where did I put that really big stick....


----------



## ginshun

Unfortunately I am a filthy smoker.  I only smoke about 1 or 2 packs a week, you would think that it would be easy to just quit all together.  You would think anyway.

 I may have to try Zyban, it has worked for a couple of friends.  The think is, I actaully like smoking, I wish that it wasn't bad for you.  Or maybe I am just fooling myself into thinking I like it, that way I don't seem as weak willed.  Who knows?


----------



## MartialMom

I applaude all of you who are attempting to quit now, it was by far one of the most difficult things I have ever done.  

I started smoking when I was 11, thought my dad was a hypocrit for telling me not to smoke while smoking 2 packs a day.  We know everything as kids don't we?

One day I just decided I had smoked long enough, 17 years, and put them down.  The next two weeks were extreme hell for myself and my family, but we survived.

Now I cannot stand being around someone smoking, I am desperately trying to get my husband to stop but know with all my heart that he will only quit when he is ready or it will not work.

Happines
Sheri


----------



## Silat Student

I started smoking (irregularly) just after I turned 16. After seeing what cigarrettes were doing to my friends I quit for a while but in times of stress I am still sorely tempted.


----------



## arnisador

Nope, never.


----------



## ed-swckf

I used to smoke, started when i was really young wanting to be cool and bending to peer pressure.  Never built up much of a habbit like by 15 a lot of my friends were 20 a day whilst i was 2 or 3 a day.  I think i was 18 when i quit because it just seemed like the most pointless thing to do.  I stopped drinking shortly after as that was also something that i personally didn't enjoy, another result of peer pressure.  When i found like minded thinking within hardcore music i felt a lot more comfortable with pursuing my personal outlook on things in deffiance of the pressures of peers and it was around that time i was toatally sober and clean and claiming straightedge.  That was a fair time ago now as i'm 27 now, still clean and really despise smoking now which can often be the way with people who once smoked.  I'm all for bans in public places but more than anything i think the ammount of underage smokers needs to seriously be addressed, the numbers seem to be growing fast and just the fact that children have access to this stuff is appalling.  I don't know if its a big thing for younger people there but here in the uk its very much the norm for children of 13 (probably younger but i'm being generous) to be smoking and i think that is wrong.


----------



## Mc Qoorbs

if its weed its ok


----------



## switch

Mc Qoorbs said:
			
		

> if its weed its ok


 On the contrary. That stuff messes you up and it affects the lives of those that care for you. I'd rather smoke cigarettes for the rest of my, however short life and actually have some sense of clarity in my life than smoke weed and live in a paranoid and delusional world with all sorts of problems compounding at an alarming rate. It's not cool to smoke weed and if you see yourself loosing out to the habbit seek help before you start to regret your lost life.


----------



## RBaddorf

I smoked from 1971 (1st year high school) until Dec 1998.  Quitting is difficult, and still over 6 years later still have a desire once in a while for a smoke.  Now I ahve a cigar once or twice a year, usually as a celebration for some thing like a good camp or road trip.  I don't go to bars very much anymore.  I hate the way that your cloths, hair, skin, everything stinks.  Makes the whole house stink when you get home.  It was about three months after I quit, that I started to notice how horrible smokers' breath smelled.  You can smell the decay in the lungs on a heavy smoker...


Ron


----------



## TonyM.

Public service anouncement! Smoking really does stunt your growth! If you are not a fully grown adult please don't hurt yourself like this.


----------



## someguy

Or better yet just don't smoke...
I will leave mention of how smoking supports the economy out of this least any one trys to rationalize it that way.


----------



## karatekid1975

Hey all.

Ok, I have to admit that I smoke. I've been hiding it for years from the MA community  :xtrmshock  :waah:  I've been smoking for 17 years (and I'm only 30!). Both my parents smoked. My mom quit cold turkey about 10 years ago, I think. She only smoked a few a day, mainly when she got mad at my dad LOL. My dad tried many times, but smoked up until he died. That wasn't the cause of his death, though. His mom did die of smoking related problems, though. A lot of people in my family smoke (my sisters, brother, brother in law, one nephew, two of my cousins).

I've tried many times, but without success  My best friend and her husband quit last year cold turkey.

Now that I'm in NY ... meaning that I'm not around them (the smokers), except twice a year .... I think it would make it easier, right? My boyfriend quit many years ago cold turkey. But he puts up with me smoking (I refuse to smoke in the house, because even I don't like the house smelling like smoke). My friends here don't smoke either (most of my friends are also MA's).

I never really had the motivation to quit .... till now .... My black belt test in November. You have to be physically fit to pass the first part of the test (the power camp .... 8 hours of h#ll!). I'm pretty fit, other than the fact I can't run more than 2 minutes without getting winded (we have to run a mile and a half under 13 minutes for the test). I used to be good at sprinting (still am), but that doesn't take much "wind." So I know if I quit now, it won't take me long to build up my "wind" for the mile and a half.

But I need support. So, I saw this thread and thought this would be a good place to start (specially with other MA's trying to quit just like me).

Any advice from the ones who did quit and how they did it, would help a lot.


----------



## Gin-Gin

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> Hey all. Ok, I have to admit that I smoke. I've been hiding it for years from the MA community   I've been smoking for 17 years (and I'm only 30!). Both my parents smoked. My mom quit cold turkey about 10 years ago, I think. She only smoked a few a day, mainly when she got mad at my dad LOL. My dad tried many times, but smoked up until he died. That wasn't the cause of his death, though. His mom did die of smoking related problems, though. A lot of people in my family smoke (my sisters, brother, brother in law, one nephew, two of my cousins). I've tried many times, but without success  My best friend and her husband quit last year cold turkey.
> I never really had the motivation to quit .... till now .... My black belt test in November. You have to be physically fit to pass the first part of the test (the power camp .... 8 hours of h#ll!). I'm pretty fit, other than the fact I can't run more than 2 minutes without getting winded (we have to run a mile and a half under 13 minutes for the test). I used to be good at sprinting (still am), but that doesn't take much "wind." So I know if I quit now, it won't take me long to build up my "wind" for the mile and a half.  But I need support. So, I saw this thread and thought this would be a good place to start (specially with other MA's trying to quit just like me). Any advice from the ones who did quit and how they did it, would help a lot.


Hi Laurie,

Don't worry--you're among friends here. Glad to hear that you've decided to quit; motivation, whatever it may be, definitely helps.  Here is my story that I posted in this thread last year http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=261520&postcount=32.   I would recommend using the patch or a prescription from your doctor (depending on how many years you smoked).  Also, what got me through it was support from my fellow MA students & instructors, and most importantly staying busy; when I quit "cold turkey" (as you read in my post, which I do not recommend unless as a last resort because it's very hard on your body) I kept busy by constantly training, keeping chewing gum with me at all times, & to keep on track I would ask myself "What needs to be done right now?" "I need to clean my apartment, my car, redo my filing system at work", etc.   You are going to have to *consciously* keep your hands occupied at all times, especially for the first two weeks since those are the hardest.

There's another woman on MT named "Raisin" who's just quit this past week, & I encourage you to contact her (as well as all of us here at MT if you need support).   Trust me, it's never too late to quit. *I know you can do  it!!* :ultracool    :supcool: *We're here for you!!*

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin


----------



## Mc Qoorbs

switch said:
			
		

> On the contrary. That stuff messes you up and it affects the lives of those that care for you. I'd rather smoke cigarettes for the rest of my, however short life and actually have some sense of clarity in my life than smoke weed and live in a paranoid and delusional world with all sorts of problems compounding at an alarming rate. It's not cool to smoke weed and if you see yourself loosing out to the habbit seek help before you start to regret your lost life.


hahahaha what the hell?man herb is from the earth...youd rather inhale man made products such as tar and other extremely potent venoms into your lungs?oooook


people i know that do it are far from paranoid...on the opposite theyre probably the most intelligent people i know


----------



## Raewyn

karatekid1975 said:
			
		

> Hey all.
> 
> Ok, I have to admit that I smoke. I've been hiding it for years from the MA community :xtrmshock :waah: I've been smoking for 17 years (and I'm only 30!). Both my parents smoked. My mom quit cold turkey about 10 years ago, I think. She only smoked a few a day, mainly when she got mad at my dad LOL. My dad tried many times, but smoked up until he died. That wasn't the cause of his death, though. His mom did die of smoking related problems, though. A lot of people in my family smoke (my sisters, brother, brother in law, one nephew, two of my cousins).
> 
> I've tried many times, but without success  My best friend and her husband quit last year cold turkey.
> 
> Now that I'm in NY ... meaning that I'm not around them (the smokers), except twice a year .... I think it would make it easier, right? My boyfriend quit many years ago cold turkey. But he puts up with me smoking (I refuse to smoke in the house, because even I don't like the house smelling like smoke). My friends here don't smoke either (most of my friends are also MA's).
> 
> I never really had the motivation to quit .... till now .... My black belt test in November. You have to be physically fit to pass the first part of the test (the power camp .... 8 hours of h#ll!). I'm pretty fit, other than the fact I can't run more than 2 minutes without getting winded (we have to run a mile and a half under 13 minutes for the test). I used to be good at sprinting (still am), but that doesn't take much "wind." So I know if I quit now, it won't take me long to build up my "wind" for the mile and a half.
> 
> But I need support. So, I saw this thread and thought this would be a good place to start (specially with other MA's trying to quit just like me).
> 
> Any advice from the ones who did quit and how they did it, would help a lot.


 

Hiya Lauire

I hear your trying to quit!!!!   Ive been smoke free now for the last three weeks after smoking for about 21 years of my life.  The key to giving up is that you really have to want to give up.  Set yourself a date that you will stop smoking and plan it.  That is the key.  It got to the point where I was really excited.  I am using patches and there have been a few days where I have not worn a patch at all.  To a certain degree you need to change what you do.  I never went on the computer for the first week as when I was smoking as soon as I got on the computer I would light up.  I even have to sit in a different chair.  I eat alot of mints, and brush my teeth alot!!!!  
If you really really want to give up it will work. I know you can do it.  I fyou need anymore help give me a yell, Ill be glad to support you through this.!!!

regards
Raewyn


----------



## arnisador

Stick with it! It has a huge efefct on your health!


----------



## Loki

I've never smoked and never will, and for the life of me I can't understand why anyone would want to start. It's horribly horribly bad. 4 cigarettes contain enough nicotine to kill you. Nicotine is also sold commercially as a pesticide. Carbon monoxide, inhaled together with the smoke, binds to the iron in your hemoglobin 200 times stronger than oxygen does. Inhaling exhaust fumes from cars (rich in CO) used to be the most popular method for suicide by poison.

What bothers me more is second-hand smoke. I probably smoke a cigarette a day off second-hand smoke, and this is after avoiding it as much as I can.

And the worst part of it all is the ignorance. I asked a friend who works in an oncology ward why she smokes, and she said it all comes from above and we can't control it anyway, which makes me wonder why she thinks chemotherapy is of any use.


----------



## Kane

Smoking any type of drug is the worst way of taking any drug including nicotine/tobacco. Why don't people just eat it? It may take a bit longer and cost a bit more but it is far far more healthier.

I don't take drugs though, other than caffeine and on social occasions alcohol .


----------



## Gemini

I've smoked almost my entire life. Started when I was 13 I think. I work out so much and my blood/oxygen level is so high, my own doctor didn't even know I smoked. There's little incentive to quite when I can outlast every non-smoker in sparring and endurance testing. BUT, I'm starting to show signs of needing to quit. Now I just gotta figure out how.


----------



## ed-swckf

Gemini said:
			
		

> I've smoked almost my entire life. Started when I was 13 I think. I work out so much and my blood/oxygen level is so high, my own doctor didn't even know I smoked. There's little incentive to quite when I can outlast every non-smoker in sparring and endurance testing. BUT, I'm starting to show signs of needing to quit. Now I just gotta figure out how.


 
Theres always the incentive of not stinking to high heaven and saving the money!!!


----------



## Gemini

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> Theres always the incentive of not stinking to high heaven and saving the money!!!


Actually, you're right on the money. Both are high on my incentive list. I'm a bit of a clean freak, and smelling like old smoke is bit counter productive. What makes that a hard incentive, is that I myself don't smell it. I only know it because of the occasional comment, which, usually made as nasty remark as apposed to something constructive, makes me defensive and generally nasty right back.

Saving money is also gotten to a noticeable point. Because I live in the "Tax on anything you can think of" capitol of the world, I could buy a new racing engine for my stang in 2 years with what I pay for smokes.


----------



## ed-swckf

Gemini said:
			
		

> Actually, you're right on the money. Both are high on my incentive list. I'm a bit of a clean freak, and smelling like old smoke is bit counter productive. What makes that a hard incentive, is that I myself don't smell it. I only know it because of the occasional comment, which, usually made as nasty remark as apposed to something constructive, makes me defensive and generally nasty right back.
> 
> Saving money is also gotten to a noticeable point. Because I live in the "Tax on anything you can think of" capitol of the world, I could buy a new racing engine for my stang in 2 years with what I pay for smokes.


 
Yeah i used to smoke and i never noticed the smell until after i had quit.  Now i really cannot stand it and have a really keen sense of smell for it, if i stand around a friend who is smoking for a while i can smell it on my clothes for the rest of the day.


----------



## Loki

Kane said:
			
		

> Smoking any type of drug is the worst way of taking any drug including nicotine/tobacco. Why don't people just eat it? It may take a bit longer and cost a bit more but it is far far more healthier.


Umm...



			
				howstuffworks.com said:
			
		

> Not many people realize that nicotine is also sold commercially in the form of a pesticide! And every year, many children go to the emergency room after eating cigarettes or cigarette butts. Sixty milligrams of nicotine (about the amount in three or four cigarettes if all of the nicotine were absorbed) will kill an adult, but consuming only one cigarette's worth of nicotine is enough to make a toddler severely ill!
> What happens to people after ingesting nicotine? *Nicotine poisoning* causes vomiting and nausea, headaches, difficulty breathing, stomach pains and seizures.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

so i took one drag off one cigarette once in my life.

at the time, i had something like 8 beers in me, and i was high on mushrooms (i was in japan, where at the time they were legal).  and if you couldn't figure out from the preceding sentence, i was feeling fairly self-destructive that particular evening.

even under such an altered state, i _*still*_ couldn't imagine why anybody would ever voluntarily take a second drag.


----------



## tshadowchaser

as fir the oiginal question  Yes i have smoked tobacco (and a few other things) in my life.  Do/did the pleasue outweigh the harm    NO


----------



## bydand

I smoked in High School, but being the cheap person I am, when the cost went from 50 cents a pack to 65 cents overnight, I refused to pay that much for a dried up plant.  Haven't bought one sense.  When I think of the cash I *drank* though, I more than made up for the slight gain in dropping the Cigs.


----------



## fireman00

I started smoking when I was 16, peer pressure in high school.  I gave it up 8 years ago and it was the HARDEST thing I've done in my life... I had to go through nicotine inhalers, patches and gum before I finally gave that demon up.  I had other addictions that were easier to give up when compared to smoking. With smoking you not only have to deal with the physical addiction, but you have to deal with the fact that smoking is socially acceptable and made easy via ashtrays and special smoking sections. You have to deal with the fact that you'll be able to find smokes almost anywhere .... and the worst part of the addiction is the mental aspect; the fact that there are life issues that trigger an intense desire for a smoke; could be after a good meal, or after sex or after an extrication after a car wreck, a good save after a house fire or after any type of celebratory situation.  There are times today when I feel that I could light up just as easy as if I quit 5 minutes ago. The saving grace is that it would kill my ability to be as active in the MA as I am.


----------



## Drusilla

I've been smoking since I was 16, and I'm 26 now. I know I really should give it us as I'm asthmatic, and I _know_ it can't help. However, I'm not in the right frame of mind to quit at the moment, but once I am, I shall give it a go!


----------



## meta

I quit fairly recently, after being a smoker for 7 years. It was a hard thing to do, and I don't think I would have succeeded without the support of the MT community. :wavey: 

I would encourage all those who still smoke to quit. Quitting was a decision that I'm sure I will never regret. And I see enormous improvement in my martial arts training too.


----------



## exile

meta said:


> I quit fairly recently, after being a smoker for 7 years. It was a hard thing to do, and I don't think I would have succeeded without the support of the MT community. :wavey:
> 
> I would encourage all those who still smoke to quit. Quitting was a decision that I'm sure I will never regret. And I see enormous improvement in my martial arts training too.



Hi Meta, I'm very glad to hear that you did succeed in kicking the weed! From what I've observed of my friends who quit, it gets better and better for quite a while afterwards. Keep up the good work and good luck with your program.


----------



## 14 Kempo

I smoked for what seems like forever, I am four years clean. It does get better, but it is a long, long road. I still have endurance issues.

I had attempted quitting many, many times with no luck. One day I made up my mind and once I did that, it wasn't all that hard. All the previous attempts were made without really having my mind involved. I was quitting cause I thought I should, not because I wanted too.

For those that are trying to quit, hang in there. The physical addiction is short, the mental addiction is the really rough part. For all those that have already quit, I have great admiration for you all ...


----------



## Haze

Smoked for about 35yrs, stopped about 6yrs ago. Used Zyban when I stopped to help deal with anxiety but only for a few months. Wife stopped at the same time which made it a little easier. Just surprized we did not kill each other


----------



## KempoGuy06

I voted that I am trying to quit but I have actually quit.

I dont smoke but Ive been dipping/chewing for the better part of 7 years. It is a very nast habbit I know but I loved it. It would calm me down if I ever got angry (happens often, I have a bad temper). But i have learned to control my temper and have quit (about 6 months now). It gets hard sometimes because I used it as a clutch for so long and when i go out to the bars I always want one. 

B


----------



## someguy

Well times have changed and I still don't really smoke although I must admit that I have tried a hooka( I have no clue on the spelling.  I really like them.  I may well smoke flavored tobacco every now and then when I'm around one.


----------



## JBrainard

All I want to say is that I feel for all of you out there who are trying to quit. I'm in the same boat


----------



## Carol

JBrainard said:


> All I want to say is that I feel for all of you out there who are trying to quit. I'm in the same boat


 
Hang in there JB.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER

I was able to get my foot in the door and break the cycle as I call it.   Tuesday I woke up and had accidentally ran out of smokes the night before so I didn't have my morning smoke.  Then I just decided to not buy any on the way to work.  That day pretty much sucked but the next morning was a lot easier and it got easier through the second day.   It's only been three full days now but still from two packs a day to none without a patch or gum or drugs!  I've quit cold turkey before and stayed quit for over a year but I've smoked for 15 years.  I was stupid ever to start up again after I quit last time.  Hopefully this time I won't be so careless.  

This is my Christmas, New Years and birthday to myself.  I'm going to take the money I save and buy the computer I've always wanted.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Have I smoked?

That depends; does it count if my arm was once on fire and smoking?

If it does then yes, if it doesn't them no.


----------



## CatNap

Smoked in JR High, High school and college - quit when I turned 25 (I'm now 40).  I didn't plan it - just ran out and decided not to buy another pack. The ***** of it was I didn't get to enjoy my last smoke because of a dog that ran out in the middle of the street.  I was so concerned about him, I barely took a drag. I finally turned the car around and thankfully he got off and stayed away from the road - but by then I was out! I thought about getting another pack, just smoke one and thow it out, but seriously....that would never happen. 

I just stopped, had the worst jitters for two weeks like a Herion addict but I wouldn't give in.  I haven't had even one relaspe - no pills, group therapy, gum, etc.  The best way to quit is just do it - don't plan it - and for God's sake, don't tell anyone! Everyone telling you what a great thing it is you're doing and how proud they are you just makes you want to light up!


----------



## Drac

Yep...Smoked since I was about 18...Quit 2 years ago and picked up 60 lbs that I cannot lose....


----------



## KempoGuy06

yea...well...I still dip, Im trying to quit but its so freaking hard

B


----------



## Tez3

Xue Sheng said:


> Have I smoked?
> 
> That depends; *does it count if my arm was once on fire and smoking?*
> 
> If it does then yes, if it doesn't them no.


 
You can't leave it at that! Tell!

Drac, my instructor is in the same position as you. He's smoked for 30 years gave up earlier this year and put on weight that he is not happy about.


----------



## TrainHardFightEasy

I'm 25 and smoked on and off since I was 13. I got accupuncture done about a year ago and stopped smoking without cravings or anything for like 4 or 5 months. It was really weird. Soon as I had the accupuncture done I didn't feel like smoking nor even think about smokes. It was like I never smoked! Anyways about 6 months ago on a crazy weekend away with some of the lads I managed to start smoking again. What an idiot! So I'm going back to the accupuncturist next week. And I'll have to make sure I keep my stupidity in check this time.


----------



## kailat

I've never smoked..  Both my parents smoke, and my grandparents on both sides.  Hell all my family smokes with the exception of ME, MY BROTHER (which did smoke for a little while but quit).  And one of my cousins.  EVERYONE ELSE in my family smokes.

  I hate going to my parents because after 30sec's walking into thier home I smell like a cigarette factory.  It's disgusting.  My parents barely come to visit me because i lead a NON SMOKING life and no one is allowed to smoke in my home.  I dont have many friends because all I do is sit at home and raise my son (which will never smoke cause I'll kill him first if he does!)  Sad thing is poor guy has to stay with my parents on occassion and his asthma i know it kills him.  But i have no other sitter.  SUCKS!!

  Wont date, or marry a smoker.. It's just that simple.. SMOKING HAS TORE MY FAMILY down.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Tez3 said:


> You can't leave it at that! Tell!


 
Sorry Tez3, I was not keeping track of this post. 

To fill in some of the blanks

My arm caught on fire (kind of) once in my youth (18 years old) which did cause the sleeve of the shirt, or what was left of it to smoke a bit. 

I started my adult life as an Auto mechanic and lets just say you really need to keep a good grip on the cutting torch. 

2nd and 3rd degree burns but to be honest I felt no pain; the nerves were the first to go apparently. 

No scar, no loss of any strength or movement, surprisingly, just a slight dent in my arm were stuff use to be. 

So you see I am not exactly sure if that counts for smoking


----------



## stone_dragone

In college I used alot more tobacco than I do now.  I currently only indulge in the  occasional cigar and the very rare plug/mail pouch "chaw" depending on the company I keep and the deployment schedule.


----------



## IcemanSK

I've never smoked. Both of my folks smoked when I was growing up despite my bad asthma. My dad only quit when he was put in the hospital 10 days before he died of small-cell lung cancer. The only reason he quit is because he couldn't smoke in his room & he was too weak to walk down to the front door outside. 

He smoked about 3 packs by the end. He once was hospitalized after a car accident & major surgery that followed. He was on morphine for 3 days. He told me that during that time, was the only time in his life (he started when he was 10 years old!) that he didn't want a cigarette. When they took him off the morphine ALL he wanted was a cigarette!


----------



## IcemanSK

A friend of mine (7th Dan) takes a smoke break DURING teaching a class!


----------



## pad256

I quit 5 1/2 years ago, best thing I ever did because I found my next addition to be way cooler... Kempo

never stop trying to quit!

Paul


----------



## TheOriginalName

When i was about 18 i took up smoking.....a stupid thng to do but unfortunately i can't change the dumb things i've done (there have been a few). 

Fortunately i managed to see the light after about 18 months.....and managed to get off them. But even though i was only on them for such a short time it was hard to quit. 

So to everyone out there who truely wants to quit i recommend that you draw up a plan of attack. 

Firstly - get some professional help. This is going to be the fight of your life, or even for your life, so it helps to have all the info you can possibly get to assist you. If your in Australia get onto QuitLine (http://www.quitnow.info.au/) as they will be able to assist. If your not in Australia, i'm sure you could still contact them by e-mail or there is probably a similar local group for you.

Secondly - get a support team together. There is nothing worse than facing tough times on your own. So get your close friends and family to help you - if they know what your about to go through they can be there to help you resist those temptations. Also, am most poeple who will read this are martial artists i would suggest you also let your Instructors and training friends know - the more support the better. 

Thirdly - set goals and rewards. Perhaps your first goal will to only have 1 smoke a day or perhaps it might be to get through a saturday night without a smoke. Whatever it is make sure you reward yourself. Take yourself out for dinner or a movie - go shopping - whatever is your thing set that as a reward. But make sure your goals are realistic - if you smoke 5 packs a day your not going to be able to go cold turkey for a week straight away.......

Fourthly - avoid temptation. If you normally have a smoke over a pot at the pub on the weekend then perhaps for the next few weeks you should change locations. If a particular friend is also a smoke perhaps you might need to tell them that your quitting and that for the next few weeks your not going to be able to be around them.....It might sound harsh but if you can avoid the temptation then your more likely to quit. 

Lastly - if you fall down get back up and try again. So perhaps you just couldn't do it this time - don't give up. Talk to your doctor or other professionals and chat to them about what went wrong. Learn from the mistake and try again!!! Whatever you do don't give up.

Anyway, that's just my thoughts on the issue.........
Best of luck to those who are attempting to quit!!


----------



## kosho

My mom had me try it when i was in the 8th grade. I got about 3 puffs in and felt sick and almost threw up in the Kitchen. Never did it again.

Thanks MOM,

Kosho


----------



## Bodhisattva

TigerWoman said:


> I have a friend who is also a black belt who is undergoing a crisis right now with major heart surgery. This is her second go-around. She was a smoking fiend all her life and after the first heart surgery, she said she gave it up but... Most of know that martial arts and smoking aren't compatible, just like life and smoking aren't but I am amazed how many people in MA still do. So I made the poll. I hope those that indicated that they are still smoking, try to get into a cessation program and use this as a place for support. Obviously those that get into this forum have a passion for martial arts. But you have to have life to enjoy them.... TW
> 
> Quoting Nightingale from a previous post:
> Nicotine acts directly on the heart to change heart rate and blood pressure.
> 
> Nicotine causes a short-term increase in blood pressure, heart rate and the flow of blood from the heart. It also causes the arteries to narrow. Tobacco includes carbon monoxide, which reduces the amount of oxygen the blood can carry. This, combined with the nicotine effects, creates an imbalance between the demand for oxygen by the cells and the amount of oxygen the blood can supply. Nicotine also causes several changes in the blood that make clots -- and heart attack -- more likely.
> 
> Tobacco may increase the risk of developing hardening of the arteries and heart attacks in several ways. Carbon monoxide may damage the inner walls of the arteries, encouraging fatty buildups in them. Over time, this causes the vessels to narrow and harden. Nicotine may also contribute to this process.


Cigarette tobacco has all kinds of additives. I do not ever smoke cigarettes.

I do sometimes smoke an arabic hookah with the fruit flavored tobaccos.  That is a natural tobacco and much, much less dangerous.


----------



## Sukerkin

I can't recall if I've ever posted it at this fora (I would imagine I have) but I used to smoke sixty a day .  That's roughly, in American terms, a $30/day habit or about $11000/year.  To give a perspective, during the time I smoked that was 50% or more of my income :faints:.

I'm not kidding when I say that packing in smoking paid for my house .


----------



## Kingindian

im a non smoking person..
my father got his heart surgery because he likes smoking...
and unfortunately it cost much money...(too much)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I am in the process of quitting, again.

This time, I'm being more proactive in behaviour-mod and rewards.  I'm always training heavily while quitting.

I'm on day 3 of the 21 mg patch (which is woefully inadequate) but, I'm getting through it.


----------



## Nolerama

I smoke. It sucks. But I'm becoming increasingly aware of my habit and I'm taking measures to decrease the amount I smoke, so I can get to a point where  I can just stop.

I don't smoke on days I train (2 days a week) or days when I plan a bike ride (once a week). I should really quit smoking on days I play softball (1 day a week), but everyone on my team smokes while they drink a beer or five. But for the most part, cutting down to less than half a pack a day when I'm not out partying is a good thing.

Does that auricular therapy really work?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Nolerama said:


> Does that auricular therapy really work?


 
Anecdotal evidence suggests it does.  I've not seen any real research, though.


----------



## cflick

Never smoked and I'm prety sure I never will!

Both my parents smoke and have since they were kids.


----------



## ThaiBoxerVicky

Well I used to smoke at school and everything, Have stopped for more 4 years now.. I cant stand smoking or smokers. lol


----------



## Gary Crawford

I have to admit that I smoked for 29 yrs and 8 months until 9 weeks ago. It took 500 attempts and I finally did it with Chantix. I was supposed to take it for 12 weeks,but the crazy dreams and depression got the best of me,so I quit taking it. I am still not going to smoke without it. I broke the nicotine addiction so the additional weeks would not have made any difference.


----------



## Kacey

Gary Crawford said:


> I have to admit that I smoked for 29 yrs and 8 months until 9 weeks ago. It took 500 attempts and I finally did it with Chantix. I was supposed to take it for 12 weeks,but the crazy dreams and depression got the best of me,so I quit taking it. I am still not going to smoke without it. I broke the nicotine addiction so the additional weeks would not have made any difference.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## TwentyThree

Gary Crawford said:


> I have to admit that I smoked for 29 yrs and 8 months until 9 weeks ago. It took 500 attempts and I finally did it with Chantix. I was supposed to take it for 12 weeks,but the crazy dreams and depression got the best of me,so I quit taking it. I am still not going to smoke without it. I broke the nicotine addiction so the additional weeks would not have made any difference.



Congratulations! 

I am 1 year 1 month quit (give or take a week or two) having also used Chantix.

Warning:  not using it the full 12 weeks is pretty risky - almost everyone I know who stopped taking it early went back to smoking.

For me it wasn't the nicotine addiction, it was finding replacements for the triggers of WHY I smoked (the coping mechanism).  Had to defeat all of those and that took time.

Glad I did it, and I hope you're able to stay quit too!


----------



## bowser666

I used to smoke and smoked for a long time. Quit a few times, then started again, but I have been smoke free now for almost 6 months.  I don't even crave or think about it so I am satisfied.


----------



## Keith Kirkendall

I used to enjoy smoking a smooth Red...I do confess I enjoyed it, but the costs...finances and health, gave me incentives to be able to quit. If anyone is still smoking and wants to quit...do not quit for others or it won't work just to get their approval...think of viable reasons to quit and this will help in your battles to overcome this addiction. I also decided to eat healthier and take vitamins and herbal supplements to get through rough spots on my personal road to freedom. Another thing that I personally do is get a daily dose of Bible in me...this may not work for others, but it is something that I personally need on a daily basis. I also exercise moderately on a consistent basis which helps the old bod. Think of viable ways to take positive action to overcome addictions...I know it is not easy; but if I can overcome smoking, anybody can do the same.


----------



## BlueDragon1981

I marked used to but quit. Although that is really not quite it. I smoked maybe 4 cigars in back in high school. Nothing else. I am actually tell everyone I see that will kill them one day. I usually don't speak out against others choices as it is their choice. However it is also not fair to those who wish to remain healthy to breath in the smoke. 

I will not smoke and and I rarely drink. I hope I pass that down to my children also.


----------



## theEXxman

I went through smoking binges but after seeing my grandmother die and the effects that long term smoking did to her body I've guit for good.  Along with another habit drinking that I kicked out of my life after last thanksgiving.   After my grandmother's death last year which happened in march of last year, I've decided to approach this new year without those two vices and to use my training to get centered and grounded and to change my career path into the medical/health field.  Short-term specifically nursing.


----------



## JadeDragon3

I smoke but only when drinking (to get drunk) or when I'm at a club.


----------



## seasoned

The day I tested for Shodan I quit. That was 1970, it's crazy but I sometimes think about trying it again.


----------



## Gemini

I smoked for 37 years and finally quit in '07. 

Contrary to what I always heard though, I still like the smell of smoke and don't mind being around people who smoke, I don't miss it at all and have had no desire to go back, Relied heavily on my other bad habits (like drinking) to get through it, and never lost my temper during the physical withdrawl phase because I was always to grateful to be done with it.


----------



## elder999

So, a different perspective.

I smoke, on occasion, for prayer, as part of American Indian ceremonies. 

I used to have a cigar at the opera or in Vegas, but that's gotten to be totally not worth the hassle.

So, other than to pray, I *don't*. For some ceremonies, depending upon who's running them, there are substitutes for smoking: people pray over cedar and put it in the fire when they've finished praying. When that's an alternative, I'll take it-otherwise I get the glare from Rita-that's the wife.

I _grow_ tobacco for ceremonies, and for medicinal purposes-nicotine is an excellent disinfectant, tobacco makes good poultices, and tobacco tea is an organic pesticide.

While there are more than a few Indians that have the habit, tobacco was never meant to _be_ a _habit_, something you carry about 20 at a time ready rolled in your pocket for anytime you have the whim-certainly not the adulterated "nicotine delivery systems" that the big tobacco companies put out.


----------



## Flying Crane

I mostly avoided tobacco all my life, but in the last couple of years I found myself having an occasional cigarrette at social functions.  I doubt I was smoking a whole pack a year.

I finally decided that after a lifetime on the straight and narrow, now that I am approaching 40, I should acquire a bad habit.  So I picked up a nice pipe while travelling in Ireland.

I only smoke it at certain social events, namely Poker nite with my wife and a few friends.  We play once a month or so, and that is when I break out the pipe.  I love the smell of pipe tobacco.


----------



## cboutin

I quit 20 years ago


----------



## Bruno@MT

Never have, never will.
Never tried either. I just didn't get it. The first one is no fun. Instead the whole first pack is probably no fun. I understand not being able to quit. But I never understood why you would start smoking. Peer pressure? Trying to look cool?


----------



## Flying Crane

Bruno@MT said:


> Never have, never will.
> Never tried either. I just didn't get it. The first one is no fun. Instead the whole first pack is probably no fun. I understand not being able to quit. But I never understood why you would start smoking. Peer pressure? Trying to look cool?


 
actually, the few cigarrettes that I've smoked, I was not able to inhale properly because they burn my throat.  So I just faked it.  In my case, it was just about looking cool.


----------



## Indagator

I gave up about six years ago.

In military involvement I have known a huge amount of smokers who also have managed to maintain incredible levels of fitness, but I can't say it would be easy.

Personally, I believe that the major damage from commercial tobacco products is caused by the 6000+ additive chemicals which are applied during drying and curing (in some cases they have even been known to use bleach to speed up the conversion of starch to nicotine.)
I have grown my own organic tobacco in the past, with no additives (not even saltpeter). I believe that this holds minimal, if any, health risks to smoke.
The commercial tobacco growers are not interested in natural air-cured tobacco as it is a very slow process, and returns on investments would usually not be seen for some time.

I still smoke the occasional cigar, although this is rather a rare occasion.


----------



## seasoned

TigerWoman said:


> I have a friend who is also a black belt who is undergoing a crisis right now with major heart surgery. This is her second go-around. She was a smoking fiend all her life and after the first heart surgery, she said she gave it up but... Most of know that martial arts and smoking aren't compatible, just like life and smoking aren't but I am amazed how many people in MA still do. So I made the poll. I hope those that indicated that they are still smoking, try to get into a cessation program and use this as a place for support. Obviously those that get into this forum have a passion for martial arts. But you have to have life to enjoy them.... TW
> 
> Quoting Nightingale from a previous post:
> Nicotine acts directly on the heart to change heart rate and blood pressure.
> 
> Nicotine causes a short-term increase in blood pressure, heart rate and the flow of blood from the heart. It also causes the arteries to narrow. Tobacco includes carbon monoxide, which reduces the amount of oxygen the blood can carry. This, combined with the nicotine effects, creates an imbalance between the demand for oxygen by the cells and the amount of oxygen the blood can supply. Nicotine also causes several changes in the blood that make clots -- and heart attack -- more likely.
> 
> Tobacco may increase the risk of developing hardening of the arteries and heart attacks in several ways. Carbon monoxide may damage the inner walls of the arteries, encouraging fatty buildups in them. Over time, this causes the vessels to narrow and harden. Nicotine may also contribute to this process.


 
With all this said, quitting was the hardest thing I ever did. Looking back 40 years, quitting was the best thing I ever did.


----------



## shirobanryunotora

Hi to you all-in regards to giving up cigarettes, there appears to be several herbs that will bind to the same receptors in your body as nicotine&etc do.This capability then negates the urge to have a cigarette because your body feels it has just had one(once you are using these herbs etc).

The primary herb that accomplishes this is "Lobelia". This info was told to me by a elder herbsman though i have not had the necessity to check it out.Could be an area of research for those with such an interest.Many herbs are far less toxic and addictive than cigarette tobacco and historically were often used as substitutes and replacements for those wishing to enjoy the smoke.

till the next-rr


----------



## wingc

I don't like smoking. I have tried to smoke a cigarette and I had a bitter taste in my mouth, then just I said "Never do this". Also, they cost money


----------



## Monroe

I quit when I was 22. It was really hard to do and I still miss it most days. I smoked for 9 years. I replaced cravings with coffee. I drank a lot of coffee while I was quitting.


----------



## R2D2

i'm trying to quit right now. last cig i smoked was two days ago..

it is not easy but i'm trying. whatrugonnado

i'm really surprised at all the people on here who said they smoked before and even more impressed with the people who quit. Makes me think I can too


----------



## Bill Mattocks

R2D2 said:


> i'm trying to quit right now. last cig i smoked was two days ago..
> 
> it is not easy but i'm trying. whatrugonnado
> 
> i'm really surprised at all the people on here who said they smoked before and even more impressed with the people who quit. Makes me think I can too



Good luck.  My dad smoked most of his adult life; he was smoking 4 packs a day when he had a heart attack.  He lived for some time after, but died at age 61.

I smoked until about 8 years ago.  Quit a two pack a day habit.  It was hard.

The trick that worked best for me was to lie to my body.  My body would say "You've been working hard, you deserve a cigarette!"  And I'd tell my body fine, you can have a cigarette, but first you have to do something for me.  Wait for two minutes.

In two minutes, the urge would have passed.

I just kept doing that over and over.

Good luck, it's worth it to quit.


----------



## Gemini

Gemini said:


> I've smoked almost my entire life. Started when I was 13 I think. I work out so much and my blood/oxygen level is so high, my own doctor didn't even know I smoked. There's little incentive to quite when I can outlast every non-smoker in sparring and endurance testing. BUT, I'm starting to show signs of needing to quit. Now I just gotta figure out how.


Wow! That was me 7 years ago. Little did I know then that in the not-to-distant future I would find a way after 37 years. In just 8 days, I'll be celebrating my 5th anniversary of quitting.


----------



## ballen0351

Gemini said:


> Wow! That was me 7 years ago. Little did I know then that in the not-to-distant future I would find a way after 37 years. In just 8 days, I'll be celebrating my 5th anniversary of quitting.



Congrats


----------



## seasoned

Without a doubt quitting smoking was one of the most important things I changed in my martial arts life. The two just don't mix well. Every person I have ever met that smoked, and it is becoming a lot less, wanted to quit "someday".  
If you have said, "someday I would like to quit smoking", more then twice, then someday is passing you by. Thought to live by...


----------



## dancingalone

seasoned said:


> Without a doubt quitting smoking was one of the most important things I changed in my martial arts life. The two just don't mix well. Every person I have ever met that smoked, and it is becoming a lot less, wanted to quit "someday".
> If you have said, "someday I would like to quit smoking", more then twice, then someday is passing you by. Thought to live by...



I tried to pick up smoking in my rebellious days, but never could get used to it.  The stimulant didn't seem worth the coughing fits inhaling the smoke would produce.  After a while I gave up and I passed on my smokes (had a few cartons of different brands for whatever reason) to my friends.  Yeah, some friend I was.


----------

